# Help Replacing 72 Raleigh Sports Fork



## soulsaver1969 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a Raleigh Sports that looks to have a bent crown. So when looking for a replacement fork, do I just need to find a donor bike with the same size head tube? Thanks.


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Jun 27, 2016)

And some pics


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2016)

It's bent, but that seems within the range of fixable. Have you located the bend? It looks like maybe a common steerer tube bend.


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm picking it up in a few days. It looks fixable. But just want to be ready if not. Any suggestions for best way to straighten? Thanks!



SirMike1983 said:


> It's bent, but that seems within the range of fixable. Have you located the bend? It looks like maybe a common steerer tube bend.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 28, 2016)

many local bike shops will be equipped to straighten it - they have better tools than we can afford.  
It's the kind of thing I wouldn't take just anywhere - I have one local shop I would trust for this, easy.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 28, 2016)

soulsaver1969 said:


> Any suggestions for best way to straighten?




There are some great ideas and tools shown here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fork-bending-tool-mystery.84362


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Jun 28, 2016)

thanks for the responses. I did call a bike shop and they said they didn't have any tools. May just try a do it yourself, though I've always been concerned from a safety perspective. Looking at the bike, the gooseneck is so flipping high...wondering if this had anything to do with it. The bike is a regular 30" standover height. I saw the video with the car parked on the fork and using a pipe to bend it back. it doesn't look severely  bent. but worry about structural integrity.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Too bad you aren't closer I have a whole bike I'd sell for $50! V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 28, 2016)

Safety is a question of how badly bent, and how cleanly you straighten it. A minor bend toward the frame, returned to straight once and done right is safe (bends away from the frame are a bigger problem). Always inspect the bend site for cracks/etc. This is the advantage of steel over aluminum or carbon fiber. I'd try to straighten the fork. If that fails, then replace it. You'd need the 21 inch frame version of the fork, not the 23.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 28, 2016)

You can always cut down & rethread a fork with a longer steerer tube.
If the tube is too short though, tube stretchers are near the board stretchers at your local hardware store.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 29, 2016)

soulsaver1969 said:


> . I did call a bike shop and they said they didn't have any tools.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 29, 2016)

An old-type shop might do this. The newer, chain-corporate ones will not because they do not want to be sued.

You could also try contacting the CABE members who have these tools and see if they can help. If it is a common steerer tube bend, then they may have some experience fixing it.


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, I decided to pass on the bent fork Raleigh. Took a two hour drive (one way) and bought this 1972 with a Brooks 72. Rides great and will ride even better when it's lubed and tuned!


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. and yes momo608, what they technically said was "we have no such tools!"


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 29, 2016)

You bought a nice bike. Be careful with them "R" logo nuts, they are extremely hard to find if lost or damaged. If the bent fork bike is cheap enough and nearby, it could be a good donor for your parts bin.


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Jun 29, 2016)

One of the R logo nuts was already missing. Great idea about the parts bike. Might have to grab that.


----------

